# When dating, when do your introduce your girlfriend to family and friends?



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Quick refresher: I'm 44, he's 43. I have one daughter 13 and he has none. His SBTXW is a serial cheater. Therefore slow to trust and open up.

Met online in March, first date in April, dating ever since and it did not get physical until July and even longer before kissing/fooling around turned to more. 

I met his sister because she was moving 700 miles and he asked for my company on the trip as he was driving the truck for her. So I met her, helped load/unload, rode along... and I know his family knows I exist but I have no idea what he thinks of 'us' or what he's told anyone else. 

We ran into one of his friends leaving a restaurant and sat with them for an after-dinner-drink. He has met my best friend and her husband and we get along great. He often gets invitations from his buddies to do things and stays quite busy. But he never invites me along. Generally these are guy-only nights but I do see the occasional girlfriend being included (gotta love facebook) but not me.

Maybe it's a girl thing that I would like to be with him so much more than he asks. I'm trying REALLY hard to not be clingy - it's never been in my nature until now! But I wonder is it because he doesn't see our relationship as serious (we agreed sex = exclusive and were prior to sex) or if it's just not important on the guy-radar to take his girl around.

Just tapping into male psyche... thanks. (And I mention age because that probably changes things vs. young adults.)


----------



## WalterWhite (Sep 14, 2012)

I just remarried last April, but was single for 10 years before. And I dated a lot. At the time I had under 18 aged dauhters at home, so I would never, ever introduce the daughters to my dates until I thought there might be a possability of a good relationship with her, and that could not be ascertained for several months. As to my parents, siblings, etc, not for a long time after the daughters have met the girl I was dating.

It is a good policy IMHO to keep the kids out of one's dating life and the family too...until you think you have a keeper, and I mean after several months.

If the kids see your dating as a revolving door of people, it's not good IMHO.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I agree WW - my daughter has met two men in 8 years of singledom. One I had dated for 6 months before she met him and my current BF is the other. And she didn't meet him for several months and by then I felt that he was a keeper and still do. I just wish I had a little more reassurance that he felt the same way. He has no children.


----------



## Juicer (May 2, 2012)

Hm...my first girlfriend met my mom, dad and sister I think 2 months into our relationship because she kept pestering me to meet them. 
So I took the whole family out to dinner. And if I remember correctly...

Dad embarrassed me by saying how much of a failure I was in high school and college with women...
Mom just said nothing but just glared at my dad and his new wife
Sister embarrassed me as well by helping my dad remember stuff 

So my current wife, I don't think I really formally introduced her to my family. Disowned most of my family. So.....


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Give this relationship until after the first of the year and if you're still not feeling more reassured about the relationship cut him loose.

I follow the rules of he's just not into you. If a man can't commit seriously within 9 months either he's too broken or you're not the one. Better to move on than to waste any more of your precious time.


----------



## galian84 (May 7, 2012)

I introduced my boyfriend to my friends after 2 months, since they were all planning a get-together and wanted to meet my new guy, lol. My family I introduced after we got exclusive...not that it matters, because my mom dislikes him because of his different ethnicity and the fact that he's a single father. He met my father after 6 months (my father refused to meet any of my boyfriends unless he felt I could have a future with them). 

My boyfriend introduced me to his mom after 3 months, because he had to drive his mom to an event in another state, and he decided to make a weekend trip out of it for us. Met his older sister at work (he works with his sister), and met his twin sister, niece, and nephews after about 7 months, for Thanksgiving. I met his friends whenever we could all get together. And I met his son after a year and 3 months of dating, and we decided we could definitely have a future together. 

In your situation...I find it very strange that though his friends sometimes bring their girlfriends, he doesn't invite you? Everytime my boyfriend's friends do a couples thing, I'm always invited, and even sometimes when he's just going out with a friend or two without SOs. Have you ever asked him why? Maybe he is not as serious about you as you think...


----------

